# Nhra aa/a



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

.... based on the beautiful Reschlein & Trisch altered ......... a phantom NHRA AA/A Bantam roadster


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

that's sharp! I need to try one of those some day


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-Where'd ya get the "Big John" decals from? I'd LOVE to find a small set of them! OR have someone print them for me! (Gotta real good model to use them one!)

NICE work too, that Hemi looks GREAT! The whole kits looks awesome, and thats saying something coming from me as I'm not a big "racer" kinda guy so......


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

-Hemi- said:


> -Where'd ya get the "Big John" decals from? I'd LOVE to find a small set of them! OR have someone print them for me! (Gotta real good model to use them one!)
> 
> NICE work too, that Hemi looks GREAT! The whole kits looks awesome, and thats saying something coming from me as I'm not a big "racer" kinda guy so......


The decals came from a Revell "Big John" Mazmanian '41 Willys AA/GS kit :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Old Coyote said:


> The decals came from a Revell "Big John" Mazmanian '41 Willys AA/GS kit :thumbsup:


Does Revell still make the kit? I'll have to look and see about getting one, Its a Willy's so...


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

-Hemi- said:


> Does Revell still make the kit? I'll have to look and see about getting one, Its a Willy's so...


Yes sir, the kit is still available :thumbsup:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-good deal! I'll be lookin into that!

Thanks for the info on the kit man!


----------

